# Site in Llangollen



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All.
We went for a stroll along the canal in Llangollen last week and spotted a site just over the bridge. It is called something like pen ddoll :roll: . Anyways, I have been trying to find some information about this site without any luck.

Have any of you ever stayed there or know anything about it?

Cheers.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Llangollen*

Hi

Any of these?

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results3.asp?search=llangollen&by=town

Russell

You could also try the tourist office on 01978 860828.


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

This is our favourite, ask for a hard standing pitch by the gate/telegraph pole at the top of the field - lovely views. Nice couple, she's called Mel I think. Short walk along the canal to the town, perfect location.

http://www.towerfarmholidays.co.uk/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Abbey Farm is okay, out of season. Other end of Llangollen and a nice wlak into town via the Canal


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Llangollen*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any of these?
> 
> ...


Hi Russell

Have had a look on there but can find no trace of it. It doesn't really help when i don't know the correct spelling :roll:  :roll:


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, I have stayed at that site a few times it is called Penddol Caravan Park. tel no 01978861851 
The last time I was there it was up for sale.

Peter.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Curious that it wasn't on the website Russell pointed to...they're usually pretty comprehensive.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

ThePrisoner said:


> Hi All.
> We went for a stroll along the canal in Llangollen.......


If you fancy a bit of fun, we can recommend the CCC certificated site at Pentre run by Mr & Mrs Lewis.

It's a short walk to the Shropshire Union Canal. Walk along it for about a mile, and then over the Pontcysllte Aquaduct. 

At Trevor Basin you can purchase tickets for a narrow boat trip into Llangollen.

You'll have to get a taxi back though. 8O


----------

